# Bauer resin cast ho slot car bodies



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

They no longer have a web site did they go under?


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

*Bauer*



dtomol said:


> They no longer have a web site did they go under?


They are still in business.
Here is the link to their new web site: http://www.worldofslot.de/


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice site. That 48 car is sharp!


----------

